# Нижняя часть резонатора в левой цепляет мех на сжим.



## bayanistka (19 Май 2012)

Друзья, помогите разобраться, в чём состоит проблема ; и как её правильно и недорого разрешить. 
Итальянский аккордеон Guilietti. Мех имеет 19 борин, глубина каждой 35мм. На разжим всё вроде бы всё нормально, но при сжиме меха нижний басовый резонатор контр октавы цепляет за мех, внутри (причём конкретно). Создаются неприятные звук и ощущения, как будто подтачивается картон. Иногда просто мех стопориться на пол-секунды, цепляя деревянный блок, а потом резко проскакивает через 3-4 борины. 

Как лучше поступить? Заменить мех? Снять и сточить дерево самому? Подскажите пожалуйста.


----------



## bombastic (19 Май 2012)

по башке итальянцам надавать. верните по гарантии, меха все одинаковые 19 борин италии.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Май 2012)

Где-то здесь на форуме кто-то имел такую же историю с кнопочным выборным "Виньони". Инструмент ему поменяли, а мастера, который его делал, выгнали с фабрики.
Очень, однако, грустно слышать. Джульетти должен быть одним из лучших; сейчас их производит Церо Сетте ( Бугари Армандо ), а вот такое...


----------



## bayanistka (20 Май 2012)

*bombastic*, 
-------- по башке итальянцам надавать.----------

По башке- мало. Мочить их надо! 

*bombastic*,
---------верните по гарантии---------

Уже поздно. Мой товарищ покупал его года три назад. Все гарантии закончились давно.

*DiegoVaz3*,
----------- мастера, который его делал, выгнали с фабрики--------- 

Была б моя воля, я в Кательфидардо порядки бы навёл. Там больше половины "мастеров" повыгонять надо (начиная с Виньони) !


----------



## bombastic (20 Май 2012)

это от фирмы вообще не зависит. они обучают новичков и они там косячат, как надо.
вот нам в колледж привезли 44 пиджини, так мало того, что жутко дорогой, ещё и брак заливки клапанов в правой(все травит) и куча целая проблем с ним. хотя и инструмент писклявый, аж гадко слушать


----------



## bayanistka (20 Май 2012)

Пришла идея- отсоединить мех и отослать его в Житомир. Они дорого не берут- до $100 за такую работу. Сделают новый (укоротят глубину на пол см.). Думаю, что этот вариант будет самым бюджетным в данном случае. Даже, если Житомирский мех прослужит лет десять- всё равно выгодней, чем отпиливать часть резонатора.


----------



## bombastic (20 Май 2012)

да. вы правы


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Май 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> Уже поздно. Мой товарищ покупал его года три назад. Все гарантии закончились давно.


У кого, у Петозы? Проблема когда началась, недавно, или он три года терпел?


----------



## chinyaev (20 Май 2012)

А если попробовать немного сточить сам резонатор? Именно ту его частичку, которая трется о мех?


----------



## сергей.67 (20 Май 2012)

У меня vignoni. та же фигня была. точить резонатор. больше никак.


----------



## bayanistka (20 Май 2012)

Там мех хороший. Его не стоит трогать , к тому же, что мех дорогой. Я думаю, что пусть он сточит где-то 1 мм для начала. Не поможет- то ещё мм уберёт. Должно помочь. А потом подобрать лак по цвету и подкрасить в том месте.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Май 2012)

Господа, о чём Вы говорите, на Юпитере эту проблему лет 20 не могли исправить, хотя Баринов прекрасно всё знал, но размеры басового резонатора не трогал.


----------



## bayanistka (20 Май 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
----------- о чём Вы говорите------------ 

Владимир.
А что Вы скажете? 
Что Вы можете предложить? 
У человека проблема: играть не может. Я и сам пробовал пару гамм на нём сыграть- это просто мучение! Вот я и пытаюсь узнать чтобы помочь ему.
Раз на то пошло -то поделитесь и Вы своими соображениями. А вдруг- и разрешится проблема. Я НИКОГДА не игнорировал советами мастеров. Прийму в внимание и Ваш. Спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Май 2012)

А что тут думать, трясти надо. 
А если без шуток, всегда эту проблему решали путём стачивания угла у басового резонатора. Придётся затронуть и последнюю голосовую планку. 
Снимаете правый полукорпус, левый с мехом - на колени, выдёргиваете гвозди, чтобы мех можно было снять. Поднимая мех за низ смотрите, где резонатор трётся. Снимаем мех. Берёте или драчевой напильник (крупный), или шлифмашину. И С ПЫЛЕСОСОМ! стачиваете угол на 2-3 мм. Ставим мех на место, поднимаем за низ и смотрим, где сейчас трёт, снимаем мех и С ПЫЛЕСОСОМ ещё стачиваем 2-3 мм. Если прошлифовали до камеры и в резонаторе появилась дыра - пофиг, наша задача сделать так, чтобы мех и резонатор не доставали друг друга на пару миллиметров. В конце шлифуем под нуль, наклеиваем на дырку резонатора (если образовалась) кусочек шпона, покрываем лачком и пользуемся отремонтированным изделием.
Всё это я описал для Юпитера, где басовый резонатор несъёмный. На аккордеоне этот же резонатор на время шлифовки можно снять.


----------



## bayanistka (21 Май 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Владимир. Спасибо Вам за точные рекомендации относительно устранения проблемы. Я их передам владельцу ак-на. Пусть чинит.


----------

